
One-Core-API:Windows 10-Vista Compatibility Layer for Windows XP - jeditobe
https://jira.reactos.org/browse/CORE-12627
======
jeditobe
[https://github.com/Skulltrail192/One-Core-
Api](https://github.com/Skulltrail192/One-Core-Api)

------
jeditobe
some pics

[https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/431e6/eFv2U37eX4c.jpg](https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/431e6/eFv2U37eX4c.jpg)

[https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/4321f/PlXuqNBDGBQ.jpg](https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/4321f/PlXuqNBDGBQ.jpg)

[https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/43229/8_3u9yFs5hw.jpg](https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/43229/8_3u9yFs5hw.jpg)

[https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/43246/DNXjPgYDx-Q.jpg](https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/43246/DNXjPgYDx-Q.jpg)

[https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/4325d/U6VQ-
JsKxbs.jpg](https://pp.vk.me/c626219/v626219431/4325d/U6VQ-JsKxbs.jpg)

